# James Squire 150 Lashes Pale Ale Recipe



## thuperman (5/1/15)

Found a lot of recipes for this on the forum, but I'm struggling to find an extract recipe that doesn't include a can.

Doesn't have to be a clone, but something similar would be fantastic.

I have about 2.2kg of LDME, 1kg of Wheat DME, 2kg of dextrose and a packet of US05 lying around. Preference would be to use ingredients from this if I can. Will buy hops, specialty grains, etc. at the LHBS tomorrow.

I've typed a few variations into IanH's spreadsheet to get an appropriate OG but I'm not sure what ratios to use. Also keen to hear your preferred hop schedules.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Pogierob (5/1/15)

Sorry I can't help with info as I haven't attempted a brew, but I did find this with a search..

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66055-james-squire-150-lashes-pa-recipe/

Post 10 is what I'm talking about I think.



edit.. got the post number wrong 10 not 11


----------



## thuperman (9/1/15)

I had read this one a week or so ago, but it must have slipped my mind / bookmarks. Boiling it as we speak. Adjusted the recipe for a 23L batch and made a few minor tweaks.

200g Carapils steeped
1.7kg Light DME
1kg Wheat DME
25g POR @ 60
25g Willamette @ 10
0.5 Whirfloc @ 10
10g Amarillo @ 1
12g Nelson Sauvin @ 1

Predicted
OG 1.045 
FG 1.011
IBU 20.9
EBC 7.8 
%alc Keg 4.5


----------



## TehCrucible (18/1/15)

Let us know how it goes! I was planning on attempting a 150 Lashes clone myself next week.


----------



## thuperman (18/1/15)

Will do but it's still almost two weeks until I'll keg it.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/1/15)

You left off Biocloud


----------



## TehCrucible (19/1/15)

thuperman said:


> Will do but it's still almost two weeks until I'll keg it.


Awesome. I'll probably go ahead with it anyway since my recipe was pretty similar to yours, but I'd still love to hear how close it gets. I've left off the POR from the hop schedule as I've read somewhere that Coopers Pale Ale is bittered with POR anyway. I was going to go with something like this:

250g CaraPils steeped
Coopers Australian Pale Ale 1.7kg
500g Wheat DME
500g Light DME

15g Amarillo @ 10
15g Nelson Sauvin @ 5
20g Willamette @ 1

Predicted
OG 1.041
FG 1.010
IBU 27.5
EBC 7.2
%alc Keg 4.0

Comments and suggestions welcome!


----------



## mrsupraboy (19/1/15)

No por in 150 mate.

Williamette
Galaxy 
Nelson sauvin
Amarillo


----------



## shacked (20/1/15)

I'd bitter with the POR and add equal quantities of the other hops at 10 and 5 mins. Also, 200g of dextrose might help get it a little drier.


----------



## TehCrucible (20/1/15)

Nice one shacked. So maybe thuperman's recipe is the go but swap CaraPils for CaraMunich 1?


----------



## shacked (21/1/15)

TehCrucible said:


> Nice one shacked. So maybe thuperman's recipe is the go but swap CaraPils for CaraMunich 1?


Unfortunately not mate. CaraMunich is not the same as Munich malt. CaraMunich you can steep whereas Munich requires mashing. Check this for reference: http://www.brew.is/files/malt.html 

So it's not all bad news, mashing is actually not that hard. You could do a partial mash for your JS150ish brew:


Grab (say) half a kilo of Munich and a kilo (or more) of Maris Otter (or some other pale ale malt) and a BIAB bag from your LHBS - this will only cost a few dollars. 
Put about 3L per kilo of grain of water in a pot, heat to 69 odd degrees, turn flame off, put your bag in, add your grain (65 to 67 degrees), give it a stir, put the lid on and wrap in a blanket/towel/sleeping bag for an hour. 
Pull out the bag, drain and do your hop boil then add your light and wheat extracts plus your dex at flame out.
The good thing about a partial mash is that you can always add more extract if your efficiency is low.

The other option is using Briess Munich liquid extract. I wouldn't use the whole 1.5kg in a 150 lashes beer though.

Slippery slope from here to AG...


----------



## TehCrucible (21/1/15)

shacked said:


> Unfortunately not mate. CaraMunich is not the same as Munich malt. CaraMunich you can steep whereas Munich requires mashing.


Cheers, yeah I got that part. I just wondered whether steeping with the CaraMunich might get me closer to the original flavour than steeping with CaraPils, as I was intending to? (I'm still pretty new to all this and haven't had much to do with specialty grains).



shacked said:


> Slippery slope from here to AG...


Haha yeah, after doing a few extract brews and getting a bit more confident with that, BIAB is getting really intriguing but I reckon I'll get the basics down first before getting too carried away.


----------



## shacked (21/1/15)

TehCrucible said:


> Cheers, yeah I got that part. I just wondered whether steeping with the CaraMunich might get me closer to the original flavour than steeping with CaraPils, as I was intending to? (I'm still pretty new to all this and haven't had much to do with specialty grains).


Just give it a go mate. You aren't brewing for a comp so just grab 200g of CaraMunich and have a crack! Throw it in with the CaraPils, steep it and see how it turns out. 

If your mates are anything like mine, they'll drink the outcome no matter what!! (not many people complain about free beer)


----------



## thuperman (21/1/15)

TehCrucible said:


> Haha yeah, after doing a few extract brews and getting a bit more confident with that, BIAB is getting really intriguing but I reckon I'll get the basics down first before getting too carried away.


Sounds like a plan. This 150 Lashes brew is intended to be my final extract brew as I gather all of the equipment for my first BIAB.


----------



## mrsupraboy (21/1/15)

shacked said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421744945.826974.jpg
> 
> I'd bitter with the POR and add equal quantities of the other hops at 10 and 5 mins. Also, 200g of dextrose might help get it a little drier.


When i spoke the the brewers at js the denied having por in it. they said is didnt have it bit when i asked about the others they said yes. I showed them that pick and they said dont believe everything you see


----------



## mrsupraboy (21/1/15)

Then again they were probably talking crap to


----------



## shacked (22/1/15)

mrsupraboy said:


> Then again they were probably talking crap to


Yeah mate, who knows what they really put in it!!


----------



## Yob (22/1/15)

Not a lot of anything as far as I could tell when I drank it (free at work function)...


----------



## shacked (22/1/15)

Yob said:


> Not a lot of anything as far as I could tell when I drank it (free at work function)...


Agree. I don't really enjoy it but mates of mine rave about it.


----------



## Yob (22/1/15)

Ha.. Probably be known as a gateway dr.. Beer in a few years by some.


----------



## stux (22/1/15)

Seems to be the beer that people drink who have since moved on from TED/Cold.

Its totally drinkable which is nice 

And I guess it is a gateway to the world of hops


----------



## TehCrucible (23/1/15)

Stux said:


> And I guess it is a gateway to the world of hops


You got it. 

I'm using it to ease the missus into hop-ier territory. She's screwed her nose up at the last few IPAs I've brought home from Uncle Dan's but she like this stuff so I figure its a start. Even I've got to admit its a pretty session-able drink...


----------



## skb (27/1/15)

I have to say massive fan of the 150 Lashes ! I enjoy it, but most importantly it is the first beer many of my mates who do not like "crafty" beers or IPAs actually love. 150 Lashes we should thank as homebrewers as I think it is starting to move the market to better beers a step at a time. 

I wish I could find a good clone I would always have a keg on at home (1 of 4) so I can start to convert some of my unadventurous friends to my other beers.


----------



## TehCrucible (27/1/15)

skb said:


> I wish I could find a good clone


Brewing tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes in around 4 weeks.


----------



## thuperman (29/1/15)

Tried this out of the fermenter before a quick d-rest and then cold crash. Tasted gooood.


----------

